# Any Interest - Saunton East/West & Royal North Devon - March / April 2020



## DRW (Aug 7, 2019)

Just thought I would post up what I was looking at and the information I had received via email/then confirm just now on phone.

I was thinking:-

March Prices..
Friday.......Royal North Devon   Â£40.00 including coffee/bacon rolls and one course meal
Saturday..Saunton West
Sunday.....Saunton East Course   combined price Â£110 per player (could get first 3 guests in at combined price Â£60 per player to reduce prices a bit)



April Prices
Friday...... Royal North Devon   Â£45.00 including coffee/bacon rolls and one course meal
Saturday...Saunton West
Sunday.....Saunton East Course   combined price Â£130 per player (could get first 3 guests in at combined price Â£70 per player to reduce prices a bit)


Food at Saunton for a two course meal is Â£15 per head and a one course meal is Â£9.50  (both include coffee), this is no cheaper than menu prices tbh.

Not sure that there will be any interested at those prices ?, shame as RND came up with a good price. County card people maybe a bit cheaper as well at Saunton, as they do county card rates earlier in the year.

Hopefully the above all makes sense, if there is some interest, may go back to Saunton and try again , as got nothing to lose


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 7, 2019)

DRW said:



			Just thought I would post up what I was looking at and the information I had received via email/then confirm just now on phone.

I was thinking:-

March Prices..
Friday.......Royal North Devon   Â£40.00 including coffee/bacon rolls and one course meal
Saturday..Saunton West
Sunday.....Saunton East Course   combined price Â£110 per player (could get first 3 guests in at combined price Â£60 per player to reduce prices a bit)



April Prices
Friday...... Royal North Devon   Â£45.00 including coffee/bacon rolls and one course meal
Saturday...Saunton West
Sunday.....Saunton East Course   combined price Â£130 per player (could get first 3 guests in at combined price Â£70 per player to reduce prices a bit)


Food at Saunton for a two course meal is Â£15 per head and a one course meal is Â£9.50  (both include coffee), this is no cheaper than menu prices tbh.

Not sure that there will be any interested at those prices ?, shame as RND came up with a good price. County card people maybe a bit cheaper as well at Saunton, as they do county card rates earlier in the year.

Hopefully the above all makes sense, if there is some interest, may go back to Saunton and try again , as got nothing to lose

Click to expand...

I am!


----------



## IanM (Aug 7, 2019)

Yes!  No massive urge to play RND again, but Saunton is deffo!   (you could even play Burnham on the way down!


----------



## Twire (Aug 7, 2019)

I'd be interested in this and could use county card if it freed up another slot.


----------



## dronfield (Aug 7, 2019)

IanM said:



			Yes!  No massive urge to play RND again, but Saunton is deffo!   (you could even play Burnham on the way down! 

Click to expand...

Ian - i have read elsewhere that RND had a "marmite" reaction on folk who have played it. We were down there last year on hol and called in for lunch/walked some of the holes - staff really friendly and loved the historic stuff in the clubhouse.It is a course I have always wanted to play, due to its history etc - as someone who has played it, what didnt you like about it?

Would also like to play the two Saunton courses - only ever read good things about them.

Rich


----------



## Matty6 (Aug 7, 2019)

Like the sound of that!


----------



## DRW (Aug 7, 2019)

dronfield said:



			Ian - i have read elsewhere that RND had a "marmite" reaction on folk who have played it. We were down there last year on hol and called in for lunch/walked some of the holes - staff really friendly and loved the historic stuff in the clubhouse.It is a course I have always wanted to play, due to its history etc - as someone who has played it, what didnt you like about it?

Would also like to play the two Saunton courses - only ever read good things about them.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Saunton is great, more so on a nice still day.

RND never played but it is the oldest club and still basically playing on its original routing IIRC and I course I would like to play. I believe(may have made the rest of this sentence up)  Richart is a great fan of RND and its reeds, as well as the big boss MH

If there isn't enough interest, I may look at organising a mini meet, and rates at Saunton will be a lot cheaper than the above due to guest rates applying.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 7, 2019)

No matter the size of the meet Iâ€™m interested. Have wanted to play all 3 of them for quite some time now. And if someone else would be interested, Iâ€™d like to tick of Burnham and Berrow if possible if weâ€™re now gonna be in those parts of the country.

What dates are we looking at?

Weekend after Easter? 17th - 19th April?


----------



## Hitdaball (Aug 7, 2019)

Iâ€™d be tempted for sure ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## gopher99 (Aug 7, 2019)

I am interested as well, what dates are we looking at?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 7, 2019)

dronfield said:



			Ian - i have read elsewhere that RND had a "marmite" reaction on folk who have played it. We were down there last year on hol and called in for lunch/walked some of the holes - staff really friendly and loved the historic stuff in the clubhouse.It is a course I have always wanted to play, due to its history etc - as someone who has played it, what didnt you like about it?

Would also like to play the two Saunton courses - only ever read good things about them.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

RND is very much a marmite golf course , the clubhouse is superb , full of history , itâ€™s a great start for about 5/6 holes along the sea front but then the middle holes arenâ€™t great , holes just placed in the middle of these reeds and itâ€™s hard to see where to go and the definition isnâ€™t great. Greens were good - itâ€™s prob one to play a bit like Brancaster and the final hole is very tough but I suspect itâ€™s top 100 because of history as opposed to the standard of the course. Itâ€™s a decent enough course and I enjoy it but itâ€™s prob the worst links course I have played


----------



## dronfield (Aug 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			RND is very much a marmite golf course , the clubhouse is superb , full of history , itâ€™s a great start for about 5/6 holes along the sea front but then the middle holes arenâ€™t great , holes just placed in the middle of these reeds and itâ€™s hard to see where to go and the definition isnâ€™t great. Greens were good - itâ€™s prob one to play a bit like Brancaster and the final hole is very tough but I suspect itâ€™s top 100 because of history as opposed to the standard of the course. Itâ€™s a decent enough course and I enjoy it but itâ€™s prob the worst links course I have played
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Phil, i have played a lot of links golf in Scotland, North Wales and North of England and so was curious as to why England's oldest links seemed to split opinion so much. We only walked the outward few holes that takes you to the beach, so didnt see the middle section you mention.
Thanks for the input.
Rich


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2019)

Definitely up for this. Not a fan of RND, but a course you definitely want to play at least once. A little stop off at Burnham & Berrow would be good. Last trip we did to Saunton we played B & B on the way down.


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2019)

3rd to 8th are great at Royal North Devon, but after that it loses its links feel. Lots of rushes you canâ€™t see over the top of. Couple of cracking par 3â€™s on the back nine, but not a patch on the two Saunton course or Burnham & Berrow in my opinion.

Clubhouse is old, but not sure that means good.

Mark Crossfield has just done a playing vlog there, so worth a watch (sound down)


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			No matter the size of the meet Iâ€™m interested. Have wanted to play all 3 of them for quite some time now. And if someone else would be interested, Iâ€™d like to tick of Burnham and Berrow if possible if weâ€™re now gonna be in those parts of the country.

What dates are we looking at?

Weekend after Easter? 17th - 19th April?
		
Click to expand...

You definitely want to play B & B if you can.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 7, 2019)

richart said:



			You definitely want to play B & B if you can.

Click to expand...

If this thing gets under way Iâ€™m sure thereâ€™ll be a few of us who can do a de-tour up there.


----------



## Dando (Aug 7, 2019)

Iâ€™ll be keen to lose some golf balls there


----------



## 94tegsi (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 7, 2019)

I could be tempted...


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 8, 2019)

It looks like we'll have ourselves a little spring meet. Fun! @DRW let me know if there's anything I can help out with.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 8, 2019)

Health allowing Iâ€™m interested


----------



## DRW (Aug 8, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			No matter the size of the meet Iâ€™m interested. Have wanted to play all 3 of them for quite some time now. And if someone else would be interested, Iâ€™d like to tick of Burnham and Berrow if possible if weâ€™re now gonna be in those parts of the country.

What dates are we looking at?

Weekend after Easter? 17th - 19th April?
		
Click to expand...

Looking at bookings that Saunton already has, with members time blocked out times, comps and societies(west is fully booked until 3.30 on the Sat 18th), so 17-19 wouldn't work at Saunton. But the weekends 10-12 is free(EDIT easter weekend, so would not work for me and traffic would probably be very heavy), which leaves 24-26 April which is free at Saunton if we are 8-20 people.

I don't have access to RND tee times booked, to confirm which Fridays are available in April, but will phone RND later, as there is enough interest to push this forward. Will post up a proper thread later to get the meet going.

(I have a reciprocal with Burnham & Berrow at members rates, and could be tempted to play it again on the way down. Loved the course, the greens there were brilliant.)


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2019)

I have a couple of mates that have played a lot of forum meets. They were talking of Saunton trip next year so if extra numbers were needed I am sure they would be up for a SW trip.


----------



## DRW (Aug 8, 2019)

richart said:



			I have a couple of mates that have played a lot of forum meets. They were talking of Saunton trip next year so if extra numbers were needed I am sure they would be up for a SW trip.
		
Click to expand...

I do not have any problems with anyones guests  (no surprise there ).

I can see that on the 24-26 at Saunton, 20 would be the max to fit into 5 available tee times, without some going out at a different time than others. But from this thread it seems unlikely we will get to 20 plus.

It would be first on the list & pays deposit(assuming I have to pay a deposit) are in. Will telephone RND and Saunton again later, to check dates/ full details/bookings etc and get it all rolling.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 8, 2019)

Sounds good to me. If I'm still playing by Spring next year would love to lose some balls in Devon with like-minded souls


----------



## IanM (Aug 8, 2019)

Don't worry about scale... you've already got 4


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 8, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Sounds good to me. *If I'm still playing by Spring next year* would love to lose some balls in Devon with like-minded souls
		
Click to expand...

Oh, behave.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 8, 2019)

Chelsea are away so Iâ€™m still in ðŸ‘


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2019)

Mmm. Have picked my mums birthday weekend.  Probably counts me out


----------



## DRW (Aug 9, 2019)

IanM said:



			Mmm. Have picked my mums birthday weekend.  Probably counts me out
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame, maybe another time.

If you wanted to play late afternoon(assuming their is enough light) on whichever day isnt your mums birthday at Saunton(don't think you wanted to play RND, but there is more tee times available that day btw),  I may be playing/could be tempted with another 18 holes afterwards(would be guest rate, which is 50% of green fee) or something similar. Not to sure how far you are from saunton to know if that is even doable but chucking out the offer, just in case.


----------



## DRW (Aug 9, 2019)

richart said:



			You definitely want to play B & B if you can.

Click to expand...




Lilyhawk said:



			If this thing gets under way Iâ€™m sure thereâ€™ll be a few of us who can do a de-tour up there. 

Click to expand...

Looks like a reasonable number hopefully will be attending Saunton/RND, not to sure how many are interested in extending the trip to include Burnham,  do you fancy organising it @Lilyhawk in due course, don't think I will have time myself to look at it?  [For me I would like to come, but may have to book direct to get reciprocal]


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 9, 2019)

DRW said:



			Looks like a reasonable number hopefully will be attending Saunton/RND, not to sure how many are interested in extending the trip to include Burnham,  do you fancy organising it @Lilyhawk in due course, don't think I will have time myself to look at it?  [For me I would like to come, but may have to book direct to get reciprocal]
		
Click to expand...

I sure can. Will wait a bit until our 20 spots are filled for Saunton and then I'll scope out the interest for B&B.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 9, 2019)

Pointless anecdote but what the heck - Saunton East and West were the first links courses I played, was 15 yo, in Devon on family holiday mid 1980s, me and my brother dropped off by parents, carpark with posh motors but quiet. No booking, took a chance and got lucky, cost us Â£6 or something silly like that for the day, I had a junior 33 handicap  at the time but improving. Being new to golf (first year playing) and member of an inland heathland/parkland course it was like a moonscape standing on the first, like seriously 'where do we go?'. 
Played both courses shooting silly numbers with my god awful Range Master half set of clubs but memorable nonetheless. I don't think we bothered with lunch, must've had a marathon/coke in the bag I suppose,, we were young and fit....little mattered. 
Both courses were so quiet, don't recall encountering other players anywhere. Was Scottish School holidays before English schools go out so a weekday before the main holiday season I suppose. We played in jeans and trainers too. Hope the club is still as good to junior golfers as they were to us. Always stuck in the mind, a sense of being totally lost for a day in the mass of windy sunny linksland there.
Enjoy.


----------



## IanM (Aug 13, 2019)

DRW said:



			That's a shame, maybe another time.

If you wanted to play late afternoon(assuming their is enough light) on whichever day isnt your mums birthday at Saunton(don't think you wanted to play RND, but there is more tee times available that day btw),  I may be playing/could be tempted with another 18 holes afterwards(would be guest rate, which is 50% of green fee) or something similar. Not to sure how far you are from saunton to know if that is even doable but chucking out the offer, just in case.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, been offline for a few days..............Mum is in St Albans making a run to Saunton from there a challenge.  Shame, wanted to do this trip


----------



## dronfield (Aug 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Chelsea are away so Iâ€™m still in ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they are at Bramall Lane, which unfortunately means i cant make the trip - Blades season ticket holder.

Rich


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 3, 2019)

Gutted I missed the post, I havenâ€™t been online much this year.

Can you let me know if any more spaces become available please.


----------



## Hitdaball (Nov 3, 2019)

Iâ€™m not sure anything got sorted on this at yet ?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 3, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Gutted I missed the post, I havenâ€™t been online much this year.

Can you let me know if any more spaces become available please.
		
Click to expand...

This meet got cancelled.


----------



## DRW (Nov 3, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Gutted I missed the post, I havenâ€™t been online much this year.

Can you let me know if any more spaces become available please.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah sorry meet was cancelled, due to family commitments.


----------



## IanM (Nov 7, 2019)

See my note in main thread about an Open in July...  sorry Mods if op is in wrong area!


----------

